# Finding year of lowboy cub



## Orangeguy1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum and would appreciate some help. I just repainted and repaired my Dad's LowBoy Cub. The serial number plate is there but I cannot get anything from it except the letter "J". Can I strip the plate with the hopes of retrieving the number? I understand you can get somewhat of an idea from the production numbers on the tractor if you can decode them. Any help would be great as he would like to know the year. Thanks Mike


----------



## raymo37 (Aug 31, 2011)

*lowboy cub*

if you can read the serial numbers, you can go to farmallcub.com and find out the year from this site. Lots of good info for cub owners.


----------

